# Riba Gorca



## kev (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

Can anyone help me with a query? 

Approx 1979/80 I was working on a Houlder Bros gas tanker, the Lord Kelvin. I remember going alongside a gas tanker called the Riba Gorca to off load a cargo of butane or propane gas. My memory is that the Riba Gorca was BIG compared to the Kelvin.

Does anyone have any info on the Riba Gorca, and where I can see a picture?

Thanks

Kev


----------

